# 1028 OHXE 38802 vs 38841



## jwhiteney (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello, I am looking at getting a 1028 but I am having trouble finding out if the 38802 or the 38841 is the newer model. Also is there one that is heavily preferred over the other? It seems like the main difference is plastic vs metal chute?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe 38841 would be the newer one. I think they redid the HD lineup last year, with metal chutes, and the 38841 is the metal-chute style. 

This is a bit of a press release for the updated HD machines, it seems to go over some of the changes from their previous versions: 
https://outdoorpowerequipment.com/2018/09/05/toro-launches-new-power-max-hd-snowblowers/12455/


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

I do not own either model but I have looked at them both and from what I gather, the only differences are the light (Halogen vs LED) and the chute (Plastic vs Metal).

I don't have any experience with the lights but I got to use the Quick Stick on both machines side-by-side and I liked the plastic one much better. Overall, the plastic chute was faster and easier to control. The metal cute makes the quick stick heavier. Best way I can describe it is like swinging a plastic baseball bat vs swinging a metal baseball bat.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

All I can say is that my 1128 Plastic cute in 5 winters has never plugged up and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

go for the 38841 all steel over half plastic 38802 . and save 100$$ for the otherwise same older model style machine


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

The impeller housing and chute are all metal on the 38841. The auger gearcase looks different, though I don't know if that's better or worse. I like the bucket design on the 38841 better, when it's in snow deeper than the bucket height it should allow for more snow to fall into the auger. The chute is also double-articulated on the 38841, which should allow more precise aim.

The lightweight plastic seems to be a better match for the Quick Stick, and I wonder how they lowered the price on the 38841 with all that extra steel. May be some other changes for the worse that we're not aware of. But on the surface, I do like the 38841 better.


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Used my 38841 first time Sunday morning with 2-3 inchs of snow.
It threw the snow at least 50 feet aways,Now I am waiting for a bigggg snow fall.
It seems to turns really easy when you hit the handles on the bottom and easy
to move the chute with Quick Stick.
I am sure this will last for many years and glad I bought the 38841 for $1599($100 rebate} at
my local Toro hardware store where they put it together and delivery was free.Homedepot will charge you for Delivery and putting it together.
Best to spend a bit more for something that will last......JT


----------



## jwhiteney (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks all. I went with the 38841. My previous Tecumseh engine blower had a metal chute and i never had issues with it. Hopefully, as others have said, they didn't cheapen stuff we cant see to bring the price of the 38841 down. 

Perhaps this site made a mistake in listing the 38841 as discontinued?

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Toro-38841-Snow-Thrower/p83055.html


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Perhaps this site made a mistake in listing the 38841 as discontinued?


Its has been at this price for the last 6 months or maybe longer,They are trying
to unload the old model at $1999...…...JT


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

johnnytuinals said:


> Perhaps this site made a mistake in listing the 38841 as discontinued?
> 
> 
> Its has been at this price for the last 6 months or maybe longer,They are trying
> to unload the old model at $1999...…...JT


not so going by toro's own web site which states buy online https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-1028-ohxe-38841
and toro is 200 bucks cheaper than their last price, set up by a local dealer,delivered to your home and demo'ed


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

1028 ohxe toros' ,toro lists 3 models of the almost same machine, 38846 ,38802,38806 .one has a steel shoot and led light, 2 have plastic, 1 has cast iron skids and drift bars 
prices run 1799 to 2099 usd 

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I bought the Toro 38841 after Toro rebate cost was $1599.
I think Most will not need anything better then the Toro 928 that's selling for $1349 at Homedepot.
But glad I spent a little more for more HP and heated grips...…..JT


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome! You can never have too much power. And I kind of dismissed heated grips, until I got a machine with them, and then we had some cold & windy storms. I'm a believer now  We don't need them often around here, but that first time, my fingers were getting very cold, pretty quickly. Clicked the heaters on, and what a difference!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Awesome! You can never have too much power. And I kind of dismissed heated grips, until I got a machine with them, and then we had some cold & windy storms. I'm a believer now  We don't need them often around here, but that first time, my fingers were getting very cold, pretty quickly. Clicked the heaters on, and what a difference!


same here!! how did i over the last 30 plus years deal with frozen hands ,OHH WAIT, i was a lot younger and still a skier/snow machine rider


----------

